# Tool Makers Vice Drawing



## Flightmap (Feb 20, 2014)

I was kindly provided with a tool makers vice drawing by one of the site members.  I would like to refine my request by asking if anyone has a "double screw (a left hand thread inside right hand screw) tool makers vice drawing.  I have googled my request and actually had very few hits on any mill vice drawing.  Thought that this wouldn't be the case.

Ken


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a "Double Screw" vise I made as an apprentice. I have to clean it up so I can measure each part for you if you wish?

 "Billy G"


----------



## Flightmap (Feb 21, 2014)

If it is not a problem, I would love a drawing/method for reproduction.

Ken


----------



## Ibboatin28 (Feb 22, 2014)

I would info on that as well please.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2014)

I will take it apart tomorrow to clean it up. I should be able to dimension it as well.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm working on them, I didn't forget ya.

 "Billy G"


----------



## fastback (Feb 25, 2014)

Billy, that sounds like something that I would also be interested in.  If it is not too much to ask.  Please and thank you.


Paul


----------



## woodrowm (Feb 25, 2014)

Good morning - Yes that sounds like something that I would like to get into.

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 25, 2014)

I would love some plans for that. I dont know if we will have to make one but it would be nice to have one done before being asked. Then I get to pick the better one for my self. ahahaha


----------

